# Review of the uvex xp cc helmet



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever used this helmet? Review: uvex xp cc helmet | Mountain Bike Review

Thoughts?

I found it to be comfortable, lightweight, with an excellent and easy to use adjustment system. The rear coverage is nice, not only for additional protection, but it keeps the helmet in place.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got two. Took a chance on the first one since I was in need and they were cheap on Chainlove. Loved it so much that I got a second one the next time they were up on CL again, and the wife got one as well after trying mine. Agree w/ your assessment. What's not to like?


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been using a 661 Recon, but after seeing a video review by Francis on the Uvex, I decided give it a try. Must say, it's my goto helmet. It's light, very comfortable, and it fits my noggin. A little more padding would be nice, but overall, it's a great helmet.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing against anyone who loves this helmet for its fit (edit: how much, really, is there to love about the fit of a helmet that comes in 1 size?). But, can someone explain why a "mountain" helmet must have rear protection now?

I've never taken a header that required back-of-the-head coverage. And I've auger-ed into the dirt and barely escaped with my teeth plenty of times. The only time I've fallen over backwards is on overly ambitious wheelie attempts.

To me a lid is a lid and all are equal as long as they fit your noggin well enough that you'd rather wear it than not. Hence, my go-to helmet is usually cheap, and built for my oblong head and does dual duty on-road and off. That way, if I fall on it, I can afford a new one.

BOTHC seems like an answer to a problem no mountain rider outside of the full-face helmet crowd has ever had.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have been using the XP 100 for several years now (looks identical to the XP CC) and it flat out rules - lightweight, easy fit, comfortable, blah blah blah.

I have had several instances where I have eaten it going down a steep and/or rocky section of trail and POW - the next thing I know is that I'm literally looking uphill at my feet while laying on my back on the ground. If you end up like this you are very likely to bounce the back of your head on a rock or two.

Uvex is where it is at.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

So you've been through several helmets then? I'm sorry to hear that.

I don't know where you normally ride, but it sounds gnarly if you're balling it up that often.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Another guy here rockin' the xp100. It just fit my head better than any of the other helmets I tried and at a third less weight.


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

Add one more voice to the fan club of the Uvex xp cc. The review is spot on. I definitely prefer this helmet to my Giro.

In response to the issue of posterior protection. I am a neurologist, with a specialized practice in concussion management in children and adolescents. My understanding is that the two types of helmets are designed for different impact zones. Those concussed from a posterior impact can sometimes have much longer recovery times. So, its really about keeping your noggin a bit safer and minimizing your potential for injury!


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Uvex Supersonic helmet. I'm looking for an all mountain helmet with the additional rear coverage. I like the POC Trabec Race look and design, but the retention system is dated so I passed.

The Uvex and Bell retention systems work extremely well so it's going to be a toss-up between the Uvex XP CC and Bell Super. I like having the option of wearing goggles with the Bell Super+visor. Is the Uvex compatible with goggles+visor?



pastajet said:


> Has anyone ever used this helmet? Review: uvex xp cc helmet | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I found it to be comfortable, lightweight, with an excellent and easy to use adjustment system. The rear coverage is nice, not only for additional protection, but it keeps the helmet in place.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Uvex is a great helmet, not to mention I trust safety equipment made in Germany rather than china...


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Another :thumbsup: for the XP100/XP CC. I have two- one for daytime, one with a light ( I hate switching out light/battery). Better fitment for me and adjust-ability than others I'd tried on. Only problem is after a couple of years the velcro-ed in foam pads are getting stale and crumbly, but maybe that is to be expected. The coolest features are the bug netting under the front vents and twisty knob for on the fly circumference/tightness adjustment.


----------



## slsl123 (Sep 15, 2004)

I've had one for a couple years - just picked up a second one because rei has them on sale now for $47. For me, the best helmets are the ones you forget you are wearing because they fit well and are very light. This helmet is as good or better than any of the other $100 helmets I've owned and tried. I really like the ratcheting buckle too. Very helpful for the times when I need to wear a hat under the helmet. The only complaint I have is the visor is a little long.


----------



## DPB (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,

I would of agreed with you about rear head protection until I slipped, spun around and smacked the base of my skull into a tree. I think I actually saw stars....!!

I am looking to better head protection now.

Dale.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

DPB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would of agreed with you about rear head protection until I slipped, spun around and smacked the base of my skull into a tree. I think I actually saw stars....!!
> 
> ...


Dale,

Did you hit your actual head or the just the back of the helmet? No helmet will help concussion issues, that has to do with the brain rebound within the confines of your skull. Basically when you hit, the brain slams back in the opposite direction of the crash. The helmet is their to prevent catastrophic injuries. A full face helmet will offer the best in protection, but they are hot and somewhat heavier. For a tad more protection, look at the POC Trabec, or my fave the Urge Endur-o-Matic

Give us more details into the crash (I research all this sort of stuff): were the straps on tight enough? did the helmet lift up and move forward from back coverage towards the face?

I hit a rock during a kayak run once, and landed square on the top of the helmet, I hit so hard that I put a star crack in a thick Kevlar shell. I saw stars and birds, and had a massive headache, and was lucky to be alive.

FYI: replace the helmet if it was that hard of a hit. Part of the energy absorption is the helmet indenting and minute and microscopic disintegration, that you might not see using a casual glance.

Brian


----------



## uphillnogo (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a few helmets including Giro Phase and LG Edge but the Uvex xp is the lightest has the best adjustable chin strap and is my favorite so far. I've also read it does very well in a crash.


----------



## DPB (Aug 15, 2005)

*Helmet Protection*



pastajet said:


> Dale,
> 
> Did you hit your actual head or the just the back of the helmet? No helmet will help concussion issues, that has to do with the brain rebound within the confines of your skull. Basically when you hit, the brain slams back in the opposite direction of the crash. The helmet is their to prevent catastrophic injuries. A full face helmet will offer the best in protection, but they are hot and somewhat heavier. For a tad more protection, look at the POC Trabec, or my fave the Urge Endur-o-Matic
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a Specialized Align helmet that is properly fitted.

This accident occurred this winter when I was riding off road, on a steep familiar trial. The condition were cold, around -10*C, and this particular trail was ice covered. I have Schwable ice tires. As I was going down the trial I had the seat dropped to the lowest point. I felt the front wheel begin to slide out. I placed my left foot on the floor, but it slipped and I spun (cycling shoes don't grip in icy conditions). I missed one tree, that would have had me head on, because I turned as I fell backwards on my bum and the RH side of my head struck the tree just behind the right ear. The helmet was in position and did not move. It bloody well hurt and I felt sick.

It was freak accident, since had I hit the other tree it probably wouldn't have been so painful.

I am looking for a helmet with more rear coverage.

I have also sustained scalp injuries from tree branches that have passed through the air vents on the helmet when riding tight single track. This have happened a few times in twenty years of riding mountain bikes.

Dale.


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Crashed hard wearing a Uvex XP-100 (AKA XP-CC) and it was trashed, but my head was fine. Bought another just like it because it is comfortable, light, easy to adjust, great fitting and not made in China. Every other helmet I looked at was made in China. Every one. Fox, 661, Specialized, Bell, Giro, et all. So what? Well... that's up to you.


----------

